# Get running (9 week program)



## mummylove

I started this app called *get running* ive got it on my iphone. I am on week 3 and was meant to do run 3 today but dont have time cus going football so going to do it tomorrow. The runs get longer every week and so far i am loving it. I can feel myself getting fitter and im running longer than i was before. I do my run on the treadmill cus i have bad eye sight its not smart for me running on streets cus my eyes dont focus quick enough. I set the treadmill to 5km i do the program that leaves me with just over 2km to do and before this program i wouldnt be able to carry on but now i run 1km then walk rest but this week ive managed to do more than the 1km. I am so hoping i can do the 30 min run in week 9. Anyone else doing this app?


----------



## mummylove

Anyone?


----------



## helen_beee

I'd love to do something like this but I don't have a treadmill :-(


----------



## mummylove

I go to the gym. Ur meant to do it outside


----------



## Embo78

I do something similar. It's called Couch to 5kg. It trains you so that eventually you're running 5 k none stop. 
I love it :)


----------



## mummylove

Yea it's same think just different name. I love it I feel a lot fitter. And ATM I can run 12 mins without walking. I'm on week 5 and got my 20 min tin at end of week just hoping I can do it


----------



## Embo78

That's awesome :) I'm only on week three and struggling tbh. I do love it tho!!


----------



## mummylove

It does get better the more u do it


----------



## helen_beee

I don't have anyone to watch the little fella so that I can go to the gym or out running. It's hard enough trying to find someone to watch him so I can work! I used to do a lot of running with the wii but the floor surface gave me shin splints xx


----------



## mummylove

OH watches kids when i go at night when he gets in from work and now my family av just moved up here they are helping now. Its hard when u cant get anyone to look after lo i went through it after lucas was born.


----------



## mummylove

Doing really well just completed week 6 day 2 got my 25 min run friday. I just hope i can do it


----------



## BrandNewWife

I started running with a Couch to 5K program!
I just ran my first 1/2 marathon two weeks ago!
The hardest part is definitely starting!


----------



## mummylove

Well done hun 

I managed to run the 30 mintues 2 weeks before was meant to :)

Not been to gym for 2 weeks as was busy cus went on holiday to spain bk now but cant go gym till this sun burnt as gone as i ended up getting second degree burns. Gonna go back in a week and im doing the couch to 19k :0


----------



## sausages

So is it really just 3 days a week? How long are the runs? Can you do them on any day or is it a set day plan? 

My husband works shifts so I'm just interested to see how I could fit it in so he could stay with the kids while I run! Lol!


----------



## mummylove

Depnds what day u start it on if u start a monday ur days would be monday wednesday friday then wll start again monday. i couldnt always do the friday cus no one to watch kids so i did a monday wednesday and a saturday. As long as u do 3 times a week u will stay on track. The runs get longer each week. Like week one u walk for 5 mins then run 1 min then walk 1 and half mins and u do that 6 times


----------

